# Info on an Autocrat



## pontoon (Feb 10, 2013)

I recently heard about your forum through a friend and I'm amazed at the information available here. I'm hoping that maybe someone may have some information on my stove.
I have an Autocrat Corp M2000-FH which I believe is supposed to be a freestanding fireplace / stove. It came with the house when I bought it. The stove is in good working order and I use it quite often as a fireplace. I have a 2000 sf house and it does a good job of heating up  two thirds of it. It is quite large with I guess, porcelain outer shell and cast iron doors. It has a blower attached to the back which works although I never use it. From what it looks like, I believe it was probably expensive back in the the day when it was purchased and meant to be a more decorative fixture. 
I'm looking for any history or information anyone may have regarding this unit or the corporation. I tried searching on the internet but only found limited info on the company and nothing on this particular model.


----------

